# Noxious Gas -- Suggestions!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> :yuck: Scout has had some pretty nasty, and LOUD gas for a few weeks now. I had given her popcorn to help teach her to catch treats but decided to eliminate this over a week ago to see if she improved. Still, no luck!
> 
> I will be switching her food soon from Premium Edge to Chicken Soup, but I am not sure if the food is the culprit. Besides her food, she eats milkbones and Bacon Bits. Oh, and being a young adventurous, and sometimes naughty little girl she may be getting bits and pieces of various non-food things here and there. :doh:
> 
> Anyway, I am tired when I sit down listening to her bowel AND smelling it. Is there something I can give her to help with this, or should I wait to switch food?


 

I'd add Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer no matter WHAT food you use!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! Where could I buy that? Must I buy it online?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Thanks! Where could I buy that? Must I buy it online?


 
Check Nature's Farmacy.com for retailers, but it is more cost effective t buy direct.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I use the Great Life Digestive Enzymes, they are miracle workers.. You can read about it: Here

It's a powder you mix in with the food, you need to give it to them with the meal, to help them digest it. 

I heard nothing about good things with Digestive Enzymes, there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Nupro. Nupro also has ingredients that help them digest.http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how old is Scout? Still very young, right?
You might want to consider a low level of giardia going on, especially if you see intermittent loose poops.
You'd be surprised how many young dogs have a level so low that it doesn't show up on a fecal, but high enough to cause some mild symptoms.


----------



## Jesse3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just found out this morning that my 5 month puppy has a low level of giardia. I brought him in yesterday because of horrible gas the last couple of days, and intermittent loose stools. Other than that he was acting fine. The vet did a fecal and nothing showed on that. He said the same thing as "hotel4dogs" about it not always showing up in the fecal if it's a mild case. I was surprised. I figured it might be a food issue, or he had gotten into something he shouldn't have.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Jesse3 said:


> Just found out this morning that my 5 month puppy has a low level of giardia. I brought him in yesterday because of horrible gas the last couple of days, and intermittent loose stools. Other than that he was acting fine. The vet did a fecal and nothing showed on that. He said the same thing as "hotel4dogs" about it not always showing up in the fecal if it's a mild case. I was surprised. I figured it might be a food issue, or he had gotten into something he shouldn't have.


Interesting...how did you find out if they couldn't tell through the fecal? Are they doing anything to treat it?

Scout's still pretty bad, but I don't think as bad. I really wanted to buy the Nature's Farmacy stuff, but I kinda put it on hold when it doubled in price due to shipping :yuck: I've been giving her plain yogurt and can't decide if that has helped or not...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Our Whippet has noxious, room clearing gas and we have tried many, many different foods over 7 years and nothing has gotten rid of it. I think this is just the way he is. I have found Go Natural Grain Free kibble to be the least gaseous for him and I add lactobacillus/acidophilus (sp) capsules to his meal a few times per week. This is the bacterial culture that is in yogurt but you get a much more effective dose using the capsules. As well, just over the past 2 weeks we have started to soak the kibble in warm water for 2-3 mins before serving and the gas has lessened. I notice when I wet the kibble that it bubbles a bit so it makes sense to me that if this bubbling occurs before it goes into his stomach there will be less gas in there. Good luck and if you find a miracle cure please let me know!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Interesting...how did you find out if they couldn't tell through the fecal? Are they doing anything to treat it?
> 
> Scout's still pretty bad, but I don't think as bad. I really wanted to buy the Nature's Farmacy stuff, but I kinda put it on hold when it doubled in price due to shipping :yuck: I've been giving her plain yogurt and can't decide if that has helped or not...


 
You'd have to feed an enormous amout of yogurt in order to get the beneficial amount of probiotics necessary to effect a difference, and in the meantime, the dairy may be negating any minute benefit, and in fact, makig the problem worse.


----------



## Jesse3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi GoldenSail, The vet's initial test of the feces came up negative. I'm not sure what exact test he did but that was done at the vet's office. Since Jesse is a puppy who hadn't had problems like that before, and he felt that often mild cases don't show up on one test, he sent it out to the lab. The lab test was the one that came out positive. I'm not sure if they did the same test, although I'm guessing not. To tell you the truth, I almost didn't bring Jesse in. I didn't think his symptons were all that horrible and the gas and looser stools were caused by something he got into, or having some treats that he wasn't used to from obedience class. He's had occasional gas in the past, but not often. The past three days the gas seemed to be much more often and stronger in smell. What bothered me more were his bowel movements. Normally he would just go quickly. The past couple of days, he started by going normally and I would think he was done only to have him squatting again and continuing to go a looser stool(not runny or slimy). He would sort of do a walking squat as if he had the urge to keep going but not much else was coming out. It just seemed strange and not something he's done before. Sorry for the tmi. Anyway, he was put on Metronidazole for 5 days. Now, my concern is how to prevent him from contracting this again since I have my suspicions of where he got it.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

You could try substituring boiled chicken or cooked liver for the Milk Bones and Bacon Bits. The ingredients in those 2 products would cause Rusty's gas to clear a room! :yuck:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You'd have to feed an enormous amout of yogurt in order to get the beneficial amount of probiotics necessary to effect a difference, and in the meantime, the dairy may be negating any minute benefit, and in fact, makig the problem worse.


Dang! I guess I will have to look at that product again. I just need to find some other good stuff from that company to make the shipping cost worth it. :yuck:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...and thank you guys all for your suggestions! Hopefully I can get this problem taken care of pretty soon! I know the cooked rice and chicken could help, but I do not want to give her something like that on a daily basis and really can't see taking her to the vet on the chance that she may have very mild giardia--a vet told me once that some giardia could be considered part of their natural flora (depending on who you ask), but then some dogs are more sensitive than others.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Jesse3 said:


> Hi GoldenSail, The vet's initial test of the feces came up negative. I'm not sure what exact test he did but that was done at the vet's office. Since Jesse is a puppy who hadn't had problems like that before, and he felt that often mild cases don't show up on one test, he sent it out to the lab. The lab test was the one that came out positive. I'm not sure if they did the same test, although I'm guessing not. To tell you the truth, I almost didn't bring Jesse in. I didn't think his symptons were all that horrible and the gas and looser stools were caused by something he got into, or having some treats that he wasn't used to from obedience class. He's had occasional gas in the past, but not often. The past three days the gas seemed to be much more often and stronger in smell. What bothered me more were his bowel movements. Normally he would just go quickly. The past couple of days, he started by going normally and I would think he was done only to have him squatting again and continuing to go a looser stool(not runny or slimy). He would sort of do a walking squat as if he had the urge to keep going but not much else was coming out. It just seemed strange and not something he's done before. Sorry for the tmi. Anyway, he was put on Metronidazole for 5 days. Now, my concern is how to prevent him from contracting this again since I have my suspicions of where he got it.


This is almost identically to bathroom trips with my 8 month old. He also has terrible gas. I'm taking him to the vet this week for a follow-up on an ear infection and will ask the vet about the possibility of him having giardia. It's hard with him though. It seems any environmental change or excitement will mess with his stomach.


----------

